# Hello to everyone!



## Deadeye18 (Jun 16, 2017)

Deadeye18 here aka Anthony with a quick hello and brief introduction.I'm from chesterfield England and am interested in all military history from the Georgian period upto ww2 but aircraft wise I'm mostly interested in ww2 fighters.My two favourite aircraft are the hurricane and FW190. Anyway that's enough blathering on from me so Hello all !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome to the site Mate. Great to know that there is another fan of fighters


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome to our lil home away from home.


----------



## Deadeye18 (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome from 35 miles due west of you, over the border in Cheshire, the county of liquid sun !
Every time I pass through Chesterfield, it always seems to take forever !


----------



## Deadeye18 (Jun 16, 2017)

Cheers Airframes, your just over the peaks from us then,even if it takes forever the scenery is a bonus.My favourite ale is brewed in Cheshire which reminds me I need to replenish my fridge with Trooper!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome amigo!


----------



## Deadeye18 (Jun 16, 2017)

Cheers Vick.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome from Canada, eh! (you only get one)


----------



## Deadeye18 (Jun 16, 2017)

Cheers fubar


----------



## mikewint (Jun 16, 2017)

Geo, that'd be one per complete sentence!
Welcome to our dysfunctional family from the colonies across the big pond. Another Redcoat, Oh well. AND before we go too far with this welcome...The Earth...FLAT or a Globe?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Deadeye18 (Jun 16, 2017)

Cheers Mikewint!Aye an ex redcoat here and now a militia of 1, I was wondering how many of our cousins were on here.Hmmm the earth,I believe it's a globe but that moon we all like looking at isn't what it seems I tell you!


----------



## Deadeye18 (Jun 16, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Welcome aboard.


Cheers Crimea


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Deadeye18 (Jun 17, 2017)

Cheers Gnomey.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 17, 2017)

Welcome from the former colonies! (By the way we want to come back!) And just so you are clear, the earth is sort of round, but definitely not flat!

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 17, 2017)

Welcome to our asylum. The Moon is actually an abandoned Death Star.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2017)

Welcome from down under, mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 18, 2017)

at6 said:


> Welcome to our asylum. The Moon is actually an abandoned Death Star.


Sort of, it's name is Dahak a proud AI Battlestation from the 5th Empire.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 18, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> sort of round



That's a bit like "sort of Pregnant". Tis or Tisn't

Sorry Dead Eye (P.S. Sorry about your eye loss. Hope no one slaps you on the back!) but the "boys" were given another Day Pass to go fly their airplanies

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 18, 2017)

Well its more of an squashed round shape than perfectly round. Kinda sorta ovoid I guess...


----------



## Deadeye18 (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks for the warm welcome fellas


----------

